# Urinating while sleeping



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all... I am back with more info regarding my cushingoid dog. I have been giving her meds since we found out she is taking trilostane. Now I am having a problem with her making pp whil she is out cold sleeping. She has no bladder control anymore. I am starting to feel like I am torturing her. Help me anyone, does anyone know if they have bladder control medicine to help her control it?? I know the disease cause muscle mass lose but bladder control lose also??? HELP ME PLEASE... I am coming to my wits end and feel I do not have the heart to keep her like this...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Dee, Your vet will have to help you with the bladder control meds. It's possible she has an infection too so it really needs to be checked. I wish we could do more to help you! You could get her a doggy diaper to help keep it off your floor and carpeting.


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

I looked at doggie diapers on line.. I am kindda running out of money, I guess gotta get a 3rd job. .. I have antibiotic already cause he told me that a UTI is related to the disease... I had all intentions on calling him again tomorrow (I got her anti's on friday)... Thanks


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

You can buy human adult diapers (cheapest at wal-mart) cut a hole for the tail. Cover with a pantie that they make for dogs. Keep her clipped and clean because if she has skin issues she can develop diaper rash very quickly.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I had that problem with Bubba - he would pee on himself while sleeping. The only thing you can really do is put diapers. Have you talked to your vet regarding this?


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

My Sheltie Jack who had Cushing's also had this problem. In fact that's how I found out about the Cushing's - when I noticed him peeing in his sleep. I just popped a belly band on him and he wore it all the time from then on. For a female the diaper is different, but they are easy to find. If the urinating is too heavy you can put a sanitary napkin inside the diaper. It's not bothersome to the dog, Jack got used to it and was his usual self!


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

check online for natural bladder control products... they're not that bad price wise and contain natural estrogen (contained in soy) and other natural ingredients that might help with your problem (usually the choices DVMs have for urinary incontinence are DES(synthetic estrogen) and Proin(aka dexatrim in humans- with questionable side effects)... and always check with your vet to make sure there are no drug interactions with what you're on now.

ps i've had sucess with Nutri-Vet Bladder Control


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for all the advice we are making trip to the vet... I have been really depressed about this cause I feel like I am at my wits end... I dont know what else to do for her, she whines and is not acting herself... Wish us luck pray for us please!! Thanks again :/


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

God bless...I hope all goes well.


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

OK so we did go to the vet... He gave her a blood test and it shows she is a diabetic, cushing's dog... 

We got some insuline and I have been giving her 6mil. 2 times a day since friday... It is now monday and all weekend she woke me up early morning to go pp... 
This morning no wake and I was so glad to be able to get a whole night sleep being i work all week... Unfortunately I woke up at 6 am to pp all over the floor like a river (I don't think a diaper would even hold the amount of pp)... She is still tinkling in her sleep, and we are going back to the vet on wednesday... 

The last visit was a pretty good one her rehydrated noel and we walked out with a brand new dog... Unfortunately I think we are going to have to put her down after all... It makes me very sad to see her struggling to get up and down the stairs to go for her walks (I live in a basement apartment, 7 steps up) she shakes when she squats to do her business... 

Anyone else have any suggestions, I am running out of money... 

Thanks for all the previous advise also, very much appreciated...


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I am so very sorry you and Noel are going through this. It's so hard when you have to contemplate these decisions. I only can suggest maybe give her some time for the diabetes to stabilize; go ahead and get the diaper - if you put a "Serenity" pad inside it holds more than you think - my Jack used to lift his leg and pee and the diaper w/ pad would catch it; is it arthritis that is causing her difficulty on the stairs? There is a supplement called "Cosequin" - it has no side effects and it was a great help to my Great Pyrenees when he started having the same problems. I hope your vet is helping you manage all this, too. Hopefully others here will have suggestions, too.
May God bless you in all this...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes they do have RX for controlling the bladder, short name is "DES" ask your vet about it. I had one of my seniors on it and it worked very well. Sending positive vibes for both of you.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Patt said:


> Yes they do have RX for controlling the bladder, short name is "DES" ask your vet about it. I had one of my seniors on it and it worked very well. Sending positive vibes for both of you.


Just a quick note...we tried this on Jack and it didn't work, so DON'T get discouraged if it doesn't help...maybe it just doesn't have an affect on the Cushings, but Jack lived many happy years with Cushings in his diaper. But it could help Noel, who knows?


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

Dog5 said:


> Just a quick note...we tried this on Jack and it didn't work, so DON'T get discouraged if it doesn't help...maybe it just doesn't have an affect on the Cushings, but Jack lived many happy years with Cushings in his diaper. But it could help Noel, who knows?


Did Max go blind from his cushing's?? There are times when she looks crazy in the eyes... Does that make sense???


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

dee7973 said:


> Did Max go blind from his cushing's?? There are times when she looks crazy in the eyes... Does that make sense???


Dee - I don't know much about cushings disease but Bubba is diabetic. He developed cataracts from one day to the next. Needless to say he did become blind. i reached it in time to have the cataracts removed from his eyes but he was blind for 10 days. The "crazy in the eyes" you mentioned, do you mean his pupils are turning white? If that's the case, you are dealing with cataracts and the only way to remove it is surgery. There is no reversing or slowing down the cataracts. How old is your dog? breed? how long has he had the cushings disease?



dee7973 said:


> OK so we did go to the vet... He gave her a blood test and it shows she is a diabetic, cushing's dog...
> 
> We got some insuline and I have been giving her 6mil. 2 times a day since friday... It is now monday and all weekend she woke me up early morning to go pp...
> This morning no wake and I was so glad to be able to get a whole night sleep being i work all week... Unfortunately I woke up at 6 am to pp all over the floor like a river (I don't think a diaper would even hold the amount of pp)... She is still tinkling in her sleep, and we are going back to the vet on wednesday...
> ...


I was up with Bubba for 2 months straight. He would wake me up to go "PP" every 2 hours. Then it was every 3 hours. But it went on like this for 2 months so get ready. 
Why are you considering putting her down? The struggles that you are dealing with the up and down the stairs and having her shake is part of her diabetes - at least that was the case with Bubba. Once the glucose is well controlled, the shakies are going to stop. Your dog is probably loosing ALOT of weight and the muscles are breaking down - that's part of the diabetes too. 
Dee, I am not a vet but i can share the experiences i went through with Bubba.

So i went back and started reading from your 1st post - 8 yrs.. Lab/Collie mix... When he was diagnosed with Sards, did they do a full blood panel? How were they able to diagnose Sards? Correct me if I'm wrong but the reason i keep asking these questions is 1st your dog was diagnosed with Sards, 2 months later Cushings and now Diabetes? Have you ever gotten 2nd opinions on any of these diagnoses? I am just confused as to why they couldn't catch the Cushings and diabetes when your dog was diagnosed with Sards. Like i mentioned before, i don't know much about cushings but if the glucose levels on your dog are high that he requires insulin twice a day why couldn't they catch the diabetes then?


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

salask said:


> Dee - I don't know much about cushings disease but Bubba is diabetic. He developed cataracts from one day to the next. Needless to say he did become blind. i reached it in time to have the cataracts removed from his eyes but he was blind for 10 days. The "crazy in the eyes" you mentioned, do you mean his pupils are turning white? If that's the case, you are dealing with cataracts and the only way to remove it is surgery. There is no reversing or slowing down the cataracts. How old is your dog? breed? how long has he had the cushings disease?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK LETS START AT THE BEGINNING... 
In about October I noticed she was bumping into things that were in the same spot her whole life, so I took her to the vet, he did a pen test pointing it toward her eyes to see if she would blink, nothing, he tested her blood and urine and not a diabetic, everything was fine... He sent me to an opthomologist, who did a series of test and said her nerves in her retina's were deteriorating... OK I can handle a blind dog...
Then I had gone back to the vet cause she was looking all weird in her eyes, like they would get big and she had confusion written all over them, he said probably from suddenly going blind she is confused...
I did some research myself on the PC looking into SARD's and came across a site that was in reference to cushings, I checked it out, (the vet did not think it was that since the blood work was normal), the site listed 25 symptoms and Noel had 15 of them... I brought her in to have the ACHT test done, proved it was cushings, which is a benine (spelt wrong) tumor on her petuitary gland which secretes the hormone in full force which over works the kidneys. OK we got meds, I can deal with this... 
Last week she was all sluggish and pp'ing in the house a river everyday... I got worried that her kidneys were malfunctioning from cushings... Back to the vet..... He checked her urine and she had a slight UTI, more meds... The pp'ing did not get less and she breathing heavy and drinking allloooooottttttt.... Back to the vet, (who I might add is a very good vet I know quite a few people that go to him), He tested her blood again and it said HIGH, he sent it to a lab and we came home with insuline...
He pumped her with fluids via IV she was a bit dehydrated, we walked out with a new dog... GREAT!!!! I can deal with this....
Since then the Antibiotic for the UTI was stopped and now she tinkles in her sleep, I can deal with that, Not a river, but the cushings deteriorates the muscles, and hers are slowly going you can see it... Her spine is showing and the indents where there were muscles are mushy like there is nothing left... She has a hard time walking up the steps and when she squats she shakes which is her muscles cant really hold her anymore... 
I was thinking of putting her down due to mixed emotions running through my head, it is not fair to her, it is not fair to me... Am I keeping her here for my benefit, alot runs through your head when you have a pet that has soooooo many things wrong and nothing in her favor... so that is my story.... Thanks for the advise....


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

i'm sorry you're going through some hard times right now. You are the only one that knows what's best for your doggie. I know Bubba lost a lot of weight and muscle but once the glucose was balanced (3 mos after)- he started getting healthy again. Good luck and keep us posted. I'm definetly following up with this threads in hopes that something positive will be posted. Hugs for you and Noel.


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

salask said:


> i'm sorry you're going through some hard times right now. You are the only one that knows what's best for your doggie. I know Bubba lost a lot of weight and muscle but once the glucose was balanced (3 mos after)- he started getting healthy again. Good luck and keep us posted. I'm definetly following up with this threads in hopes that something positive will be posted. Hugs for you and Noel.


Thank you sooo much... We go back to the vet tomorrow to make sure the insulin is doing it's job and we don't have to up the dose or anything... I am going to have a talk with him and make sure that she will live happy when everything is balanced out or if her muscles are just gonna keep dwindling away... It is horrible watching your loved animal rot away...


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I was told insulin can take 2 weeks to a month to kick in so don't be discouraged if the results come back the same. I'm sure you're vet will explain and yes - it's a horrible feeling having so see your baby deteriorating.


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

OK... So we made our trip to the vet on Wednesday... After talking with him about the pp'ing and the sluggishness and lack of appetite that we have been experiencing, he upped he dose of insulin. And we are going back on Thursday to see how she is doing, if any better appetite or getting a bit more spunk back... She will never be spunky like if she was not sick, but anything is better then nothing... Anyway her muscles are going to keep getting worse as time goes by from the cushing's, we take our time going up the stairs and when she squats to do her business she leans a bit forward to put most of her weight on her front paws.... So we are a bit hopeful... Will keep you posted and thanks again...


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dee that's great news! As my dad says about his doctor, they like to "fine tune me", and I imagine vets are the same - I bet when he gets Noel's insulin at the right level she will feel much better. I'm happy for you both! 
Keep us updated...


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

Dog5 said:


> Dee that's great news! As my dad says about his doctor, they like to "fine tune me", and I imagine vets are the same - I bet when he gets Noel's insulin at the right level she will feel much better. I'm happy for you both!
> Keep us updated...


Yes I guess the fine tuning is working... Wednesday when we went to bed she did pp on herself that night... So Thursday morning I was feeling upset, I wiped her off and cleaned the floor... Then my husband stayed home from work and "hung out" with her... He took her out lots so he did not have to clean pp, lol... But today she did not drink that much this morning, she actually left water in the bowl , I walked her and this is the test on the diaper buying issue... If there is pp when I get home from work then we are going to buy diapers and she will get used to them... Like I said in a previous post if this becomes under control, then my only issue is going to be watching her deteriorate... But everyone deteriorates as they get older, just might be a bit more speedy for Noel...  I know she is not going to be with me for the regular life span of a dog and I have come to terms with that... Just gotta make the time she has left with me the best I can!!!!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

dee7973 said:


> Yes I guess the fine tuning is working... Wednesday when we went to bed she did pp on herself that night... So Thursday morning I was feeling upset, I wiped her off and cleaned the floor... Then my husband stayed home from work and "hung out" with her... He took her out lots so he did not have to clean pp, lol... But today she did not drink that much this morning, she actually left water in the bowl , I walked her and this is the test on the diaper buying issue... If there is pp when I get home from work then we are going to buy diapers and she will get used to them... Like I said in a previous post if this becomes under control, then my only issue is going to be watching her deteriorate... But everyone deteriorates as they get older, just might be a bit more speedy for Noel...  I know she is not going to be with me for the regular life span of a dog and I have come to terms with that... Just gotta make the time she has left with me the best I can!!!!


You have a wonderful attitude. Just take it one day at a time...my Jack lived for *years* with Cushings and he had also had chronic colitis his whole life before that...so just enjoy her!


----------

